# My baby bunny was born



## LionheadBB (Feb 26, 2009)

I am not getting the broken black one year old rabbit as I cant get him here to me, but the breeder I have been talking to for 2 months said no matter what she will get the kit to me. The one with the yellow arrow is mine and was born 02-10-09.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 26, 2009)

none of the photo's are showing up


----------



## LionheadBB (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry I moved them to a new album and it messed up. Here you are........


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 26, 2009)

Awww! 
He is a doll! 
Your so lucky! I can't wait till you get the little guy.

-
Karlee


----------



## LionheadBB (Feb 26, 2009)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> Awww!
> He is a doll!
> Your so lucky! I can't wait till you get the little guy.
> 
> ...


Not sure if its a little guy or little girl yet.  I will know in 2 weeks or so and will keep you updated with more pics. He/she is a teddy lionhead which is even more fluffy than a regular lionhead. Here is the mommy and daddy which the daddy is a teddy to show you what mine will look like.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG How cute!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 28, 2009)

Ohh! What a cutie! 
What breed is s/he? 
Emily


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 1, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Ohh! What a cutie!
> What breed is s/he?
> Emily


Teddy Lionhead


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 1, 2009)

*MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!! *Please help me think of girl and boy names as the breeder has to get the pedigree going. Thanks all


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like a Charlie to me!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont know why but I am getting this strong feeling its a girl by the way "it" looks. I like Honeybear, Buttons, Ellie, Allie, Bailey.

Boy-Snoopy,Dominoe

Universal-Kibbles


Still looking names up but so far this is what I like.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 1, 2009)

Also Oliver, Scooby, and WallE for a boy and Munchkin for universal


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2009)

aw he has a cheeky gleam in his eye  you are gonna have fun with him  ( if its a him lol I always think the cheekiest ones are boys lol)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 4, 2009)

What a cutie. I vote for Dominoe!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 4, 2009)

sooooo cute!!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Dominoe too, but she told me she has had that name on a pedigree before or something so I cant use it. :tears2:


----------



## magic_girl (Mar 4, 2009)

ozzy for a boy
cookie for a girl or boy


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone who replied. Im liking Kissy for a girl.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2009)

That little bunny is so cute! I don't see why you can't name him/her Domino if you want. I wouldn't think the name on the pedigree is that important if she's just going to be a pet. You could always ask to have Dom or Domi on the pedigree.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 5, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That little bunny is so cute! I don't see why you can't name him/her Domino if you want. I wouldn't think the name on the pedigree is that important if she's just going to be a pet. You could always ask to have Dom or Domi on the pedigree.


Hey thats true.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 5, 2009)

3 Weeks Old Everyone!!!!!!!!!! The breeder said mine is the smallest of the litter and she cant really tell the gender yet since its so small but she "thinks" its a little girl. 

[align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh My isn't that little cutie growing up so fast.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought this for "her" because I am so excited. If it turns out to be a boy, then I guess I will give it to my girl cat. LoL


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 5, 2009)

That's cute. But a there's no reason why a boy bunny can't play with a pink pig.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 5, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> That's cute. But a there's no reason why a boy bunny can't play with a pink pig.


Very true. lol


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 5, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Oh My isn't that little cutie growing up so fast.



I know the pics of "her" little were only 4 days ago and now look. Crazy how fast her mane is coming in. Its because shes a teddy.


----------



## myLoki (Mar 5, 2009)

She might look something like my Lily when she gets older.

















t.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 6, 2009)

Awwwwwwww Lily is so cute. She probably will look like her. I still am debating her name............


Kissy

Lucy

Maggie


PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 6, 2009)

Between Kissy and Maggie now. :? Is there something you can buy to put on wood so the bun doesnt chew it and if they try to, it wont hurt em? I am going to get a wooden hutch, but lots of people said they had problems with their buns chewing on it. Also...will the wire bottoms hurt the buns feet or is it ok since its not wide wire holes and its coated?


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> Between Kissy and Maggie now. :? Is there something you can buy to put on wood so the bun doesnt chew it and if they try to, it wont hurt em? I am going to get a wooden hutch, but lots of people said they had problems with their buns chewing on it. Also...will the wire bottoms hurt the buns feet or is it ok since its not wide wire holes and its coated?


I like Mags instead of Maggie.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 7, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> :? Is there something you can buy to put on wood so the bun doesnt chew it and if they try to, it wont hurt em? I am going to get a wooden hutch, but lots of people said they had problems with their buns chewing on it. Also...will the wire bottoms hurt the buns feet or is it ok since its not wide wire holes and its coated?



I really don't suggest you use a coated wire as a floor. They can and will eat the coating offthe wire, especially the top of the wire. That will make pockets of coating that will catch bacteria and dirt around the wire , making a mess. You can give them a solid wood floor, it will just need to be cleaned every other day. You can give them litter pans inthe corner they use the most. That will make clean up a little easier. If you do use wire floors (1/2" x 1" opening is best), make sure the 1/2 spaced wire is facing UP. And give the bunnies resting boards (plywood or sheetrock/plasterboard) to give their feet a place to rest.

You can not (and should not) put any chemicals or painton the wood. Yes, they may chew it. But anything you use might make them sick. You can lay wire along the walls inside the wooden hutch to prevent chewing if necessary. Try giving them lots of toys and hay to chew, to keep them from getting bored.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you so much BlueGiants! I have a link to the one I was looking at, so maybe you can read the specifications and tell me if you think the wire is spaced right and safe. The whole reason I was getting a pull out pan wire bottom is so I didnt have to deal with a litter box as I have before and the bun got it everywhere outside the cage on the floor. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751752


----------



## Numbat (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww she's so adorable!!! :blushan:

Lol, I'm not much into Kissy or Maggie but I vote for Kissy! 

Can't wait for more pics!!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 7, 2009)

*Numbat wrote: *


> Awww she's so adorable!!! :blushan:
> 
> Lol, I'm not much into Kissy or Maggie but I vote for Kissy!
> 
> Can't wait for more pics!!



Thank you so much!!! I just put my deposit on her today. I went with Maggie as I think it just fits her face. I also cant wait for more pics myself. lol


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 7, 2009)

I made a site for her and to kind of sponser my breeders site so feel free to check it out and comment as I have a blog on there as well.

[align=center]CLICK ME!!!!!!
[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 7, 2009)

she is adorable!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 9, 2009)

*4 WEEKS OLD!!!!!!! SHE IS THE CUTEST THING I EVER SEEN!*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 9, 2009)

tooooooo adorable! I'm loving lionheads more and more these days!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 9, 2009)

I know, I cant believe how much they grow each week. She will be such a furball when I get her at 2 1/2 months.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 9, 2009)

She has another broken black doe that will be fluffy as well as 2 pure blacks if anyone wants one of these cute lionheads...


http://www.geocities.com/royalmanerabbitry//forsale.html


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2009)

She/he is sooo cute!!
The breeder most likely isn't going to be able to tell the gender until 6-8 weeks. So you may as well pick a boy name just in case.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 10, 2009)

I know I was just thinking that yesterday! It would be so weird to look at it as a boy after thinking its a girl and calling it Maggie. :expressionless


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry Im so childish all! Its just Im only 19 with no kids so Maggie will be my baby.  I am so excited and dont know how much longer I can wait to spoil her.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

What I have got for her so far. I hope she is a girl! :?


----------



## momof2buns (Mar 11, 2009)

Awe!! She is already spoiled rotten.;-) I Love your website! I know you're counting the days until Maggie can come home. Congrats on your baby bun!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 11, 2009)

*momof2buns wrote: *


> Awe!! She is already spoiled rotten.;-) I Love your website! I know you're counting the days until Maggie can come home. Congrats on your baby bun!



Thank you so much! Ya, that stuff is just the beginning and I dont even have her yet. lol


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 12, 2009)

YAY!!!!! The breeder said Maggie is definitely a little girl.


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 13, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> aw he has a cheeky gleam in his eye  you are gonna have fun with him  ( if its a him lol I always think the cheekiest ones are boys lol)



I agree! Very cute babies!!!



Denise


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 13, 2009)

[align=center]Almost 5 weeks!!!





[/align]


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 17, 2009)

[align=center]5 Weeks Old TODAY!!!!





[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 17, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> [align=center]5 Weeks Old TODAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is So cute. Looks like my new bun Sky.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 17, 2009)

Thought this is cute


[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 23, 2009)

[align=center]*5 1/2 Weeks Old





*[/align]


----------



## JennJenn (Mar 23, 2009)

Awwwwwww I love her! She is adorable. How long until you get to bring her home?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2009)

*Oh my goodness Maggie is so cute.*

*I love the food dish you bought for her.*

*Looking forward to seeing many more pictures of her.*

*Susan *


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 24, 2009)

She is really cute! Love those markings! and what a poof ball! LOL!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 24, 2009)

*JennJenn wrote: *


> Awwwwwww I love her! She is adorable. How long until you get to bring her home?



Thank you!!!! I am picking her up at the rabbit show the first weekend of May. I dont count this week or the week I get her, so 4 more weeks is how I look at it so it dont seem so long.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 24, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> *Oh my goodness Maggie is so cute.*
> 
> *I love the food dish you bought for her.*
> 
> ...



Thank You!!!! I am looking forward to more pics of her as well. :biggrin2: I actually got that bowl for 2.00. hehehe


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 24, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> She is really cute! Love those markings! and what a poof ball! LOL!



Thank you!!!! I like her sisters because they are teddys too, but Maggie is evenly maned all over and the other girls have a strict mane that stands out. I like that she is evenly fluffed. :blushan:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 24, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> *JennJenn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwww I love her! She is adorable. How long until you get to bring her home?
> ...


Why do you have to wait so long to get her?


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 24, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LionheadBB wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JennJenn wrote: *
> ...



She is in Pennsylvania and I am in Holland Ohio. I can handle driving 2 hours to the Columbus to get her rather than driving to the breeders house.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 25, 2009)

LionheadBB wrote:


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LionheadBB wrote: *
> ...


Get ya now.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 25, 2009)

Was curious on how big Maggie is getting and the breeder said she is not even a pound yet and she is a month and a half. She is the smallest of the litter so I expected it, but is this a healthy weight for her age for her breed?


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah it's a healthy weight, If I recall correctly lionheads should be between 2.5 to 3.5 pounds. That's fully grown though.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 26, 2009)

o ok thank you


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 30, 2009)

[align=center]7 Weeks Old






[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 30, 2009)

She's looking very cute. I bet yah you can't wait for her to come home!


----------



## anneq (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh my, she's just adorable!


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 30, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> She's looking very cute. I bet yah you can't wait for her to come home!



I know....I try not to think about her, but its not posible. I count the days! :cry2 lol


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 30, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Oh my, she's just adorable!



Thank you! She is just turning out to be such a little fluff ball. :biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 30, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> *anneq wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh my, she's just adorable!
> ...


Real cute only 3 more weeks.


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 30, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LionheadBB wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *anneq wrote: *
> ...


Ya not counting this week or the week to pick her up you are right. lol


----------



## Swamp Valley Rabbitry (Mar 30, 2009)

nice looking rabbit!! good luck with him


----------



## LionheadBB (Mar 30, 2009)

*Swamp Valley Rabbitry wrote: *


> nice looking rabbit!! good luck with him




her. lol 

thank you


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 2, 2009)

Not long to collection date now inkbouce:. 

Whata cutie :hearts

Jo xx


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 2, 2009)

She's so cute! I'm excited for you.


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you I am too! Definitely will take lots of pics when she gets here. :biggrin2:


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 5, 2009)

Will have a new pic for you tomorrow night.


----------



## jcl_24 (Apr 6, 2009)

Tease 

Bring on the photo :camera

Jo xx


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 6, 2009)

The wait must be deadly!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 7, 2009)

[align=center]Almost 2 months!














[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 7, 2009)

So cute


----------



## anneq (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow - that's cuteness Overload right there in one tiny package!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 7, 2009)

If the hair continues to grow you will end up with a ball of fluff.


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 7, 2009)

lol to all


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 9, 2009)

Maggie will be 2 months tomorrow! Breeder weighed her today and she is 1lb 6oz. hehe :blushan:


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 9, 2009)

God dam don't you just want her now?


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 9, 2009)

lol yes I do want her NOW!!!!!! :time:


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 10, 2009)

She is sooooo cute!!!! I love the name Maggie I think it is adorable!

Aly!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 11, 2009)

*Dublinperky wrote: *


> She is sooooo cute!!!! I love the name Maggie I think it is adorable!
> 
> Aly!



Thank you :biggrin2:


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 12, 2009)

[align=center]*!!!2 MORE WEEKS!!!*
[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 12, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> [align=center]*!!!2 MORE WEEKS!!!*
> [/align]


How exciting!!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 14, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 14, 2009)

You should change her name to puffball, or Puffy, When are you collecting her?


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 14, 2009)

Not next Saturday but the following


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 15, 2009)

AWW She's all grown up. She's so cute.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 15, 2009)

You're right. She _is _very puffy! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 15, 2009)

thank you all! the breeder said she is a real ham for the camera. lol


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 23, 2009)

[align=center]:blushan:10 Weeks Old! I pick her up next Saturday!:blushan:











[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 23, 2009)

She's gorgeus! Such a pretty girl, are you going to show her?


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 23, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> She's gorgeus! Such a pretty girl, are you going to show her?



How would I do that? When I go to the show to pick her up, would I just enter? Or do you have to have like a booth set up and enter ahead of time? How much do you think it costs?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 23, 2009)

What is a "teddy" Lionhead?rivateeyes:what Never heard of that before!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 23, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She's gorgeus! Such a pretty girl, are you going to show her?
> ...


Tell the breeder to enter her with your rabbits. There will be a small fee (probably around $3.50 or $4. All you do is throw her up on the table, they judge her, and you're done!If you ask, you can probably stick with the breeder for the day, she'll show you what to do.


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 23, 2009)

Its a hairy, more fluffy lionhead rabbit. Long haired!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 23, 2009)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> *LionheadBB wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...



Ya but then would that mean the breeder would get credit for her and not me? What do you win in them shows? How long do you have to stay?


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 23, 2009)

Its ok, my breeder said Maggie doesnt weigh enough anyway


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 24, 2009)

As far as I know you can't show teddy lionheads? Best of luck!


----------



## LionheadBB (Apr 30, 2009)

[align=center]:biggrin2:2 More Days:biggrin2:

:nerves1This wait is so painful:nasty:
[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (May 1, 2009)

LionheadBB wrote:


> [align=center]:biggrin2:2 More Days:biggrin2:
> 
> :nerves1This wait is so painful:nasty:
> [/align]



I can't wait!


----------



## LionheadBB (May 3, 2009)

Well I went to the show to pick her up and let me start off by saying it was so nice and exciting. I didnt know a rabbit show would have sooooo many rabbits of different breeds. Right when I got her in the car, I put her soft blanket on me and set her in my lap. On the way home I started to talk to her, pet her, and brush her with a soft bunny brush I got to get her used to me. She seemed to warm up quickly since her ears werent back like she was scared and she was moving and looking around everywhere. Things were going well until she bit my arm TWICE.:shock: The 2 hour drive was over and I put her in her hutch with all her toys, hay, food, water, and bed. I put everything away from the trip and showered. I then was still so excited because I just got her that I sat her on my lap and brushed her again to try to bond with her and for her to get to know me and she bit me for the THIRD time. :nerves1 And all 3 were hard and I have little marks. Right after she did that I didnt know what to do and I felt so rejected and heartbroken that I just put her back in her cage and am now going to relax. Its just weird that I have had 5 rabbits before and not a one EVER bit me and the one I just got does. :cry2

I am a little frustrated and sad that she bit me over and over again, but Im trying to give her the benefit of the doubt that maybe she was just worked up from going breeder to breeder then to me and hours after hours of driving. I guess either thats what it is or she just doesnt like to be held on my lap and gave attention. I hope its just because she isnt used to me because if she just always does it anytime I hold or brush her, that will definitely withdrawl me from her. Then she would just sit in her cage all the time because I would be scared to get bit again.

What do you think and what should I do when she bites?


----------



## LionheadBB (May 3, 2009)

I forgot to add......

I emailed her breeder and told her how things were going and she said Maggie has never bit her or the breeder that brought her to the show. Now Im really thinking she doesnt like me. :sad:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 3, 2009)

I dont think Maggie doesn't like you at least I hope she doesn't. You have to remember that she has had a long day of traveling and maybe she just wanted to settle down when she finally was on solid ground. Hopefully in the morning she'll be feeling a bit better.


----------



## paul2641 (May 3, 2009)

Can we have pictures, I think she just wants to relax from her long travel! just give her a chance.


----------



## LionheadBB (May 3, 2009)

I am giving her a chance and Im not getting rid of her for it, I just need to know what to do. Yes I will get pics when I can


----------



## paul2641 (May 4, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> I am giving her a chance and Im not getting rid of her for it, I just need to know what to do. Yes I will get pics when I can


You can't get rid of her no matter what, If you end up giving her up send her to me in Ireland.


----------



## minirexmama (May 4, 2009)

So you held her in you lap the whole trip? Probably would have been better off putting her in a travel carrier or something. You really could have just overwhelmed her with the brushing and petting. She had also just been at the show, which can be very stressful on babies.

I hope things are going better now, but if not, I'd suggest letting her settle in a bit before you "bond" with her.


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

*minirexmama wrote: *


> So you held her in you lap the whole trip? Probably would have been better off putting her in a travel carrier or something. You really could have just overwhelmed her with the brushing and petting. She had also just been at the show, which can be very stressful on babies.
> 
> I hope things are going better now, but if not, I'd suggest letting her settle in a bit before you "bond" with her.



Not the whole trip, just once in awhile to show her attention.


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

Has anyone at all ever got a bunny that bit all the time and then over time they stopped doing it? She isnt even letting me brush her on my lap anymore as she bites my legs. Everytime I reach in her cage to let her out to run she bites and then when she comes up to me when Im sitting she bites me. I have a hutch where the lid lifts so Im not reaching straight at her. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO! Shes just so adorable but she is definitely not loving and that makes me feel very distant to her. Shes bitten me so much that I dont even look forward to taking her out of her cage anymore. I know its only been 4 days but I still believe no matter how long I have her I know she will always bite. Im so confused right now. :cry2


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

I still dont understand why she never bit the breeders? The only thing I can think of is because they didnt show her attention like me. They just got her out to take pictures and thats it. But I dont want to do that as the whole reason I got her is for a pet


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

It figures she was too good to be true!


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

It seems like the more I try to love her the more she pushes me away. I dont think she likes love. I think she likes to just be independent and alone, but that sucks for me.



Sorry so many posts...I keep thinking of stuff


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

[align=center]But here is pics of her since shes been home.........










[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (May 5, 2009)

She sounds like my dream bun Suki, She caused alot of doubts for me too, I was really close to giving her up to someone else, She has left scars on me but I worked with her and now she is A ball of loving fluff. I hope things work out with you and Maggie. Maybe she doesn't like the name Maggie


----------



## LionheadBB (May 5, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> She sounds like my dream bun Suki, She caused alot of doubts for me too, I was really close to giving her up to someone else, She has left scars on me but I worked with her and now she is A ball of loving fluff. I hope things work out with you and Maggie. Maybe she doesn't like the name Maggie


How did you do it?


----------



## Nonamebunni (May 6, 2009)

cute bunny =]


----------



## irishbunny (May 6, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> She sounds like my dream bun Suki, She caused alot of doubts for me too, I was really close to giving her up to someone else, She has left scars on me but I worked with her and now she is A ball of loving fluff. I hope things work out with you and Maggie. Maybe she doesn't like the name Maggie


Wasn't Suki only mean though when she was pregnant or not long after having babies?


----------



## paul2641 (May 7, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She sounds like my dream bun Suki, She caused alot of doubts for me too, I was really close to giving her up to someone else, She has left scars on me but I worked with her and now she is A ball of loving fluff. I hope things work out with you and Maggie. Maybe she doesn't like the name Maggie
> ...


What I did was respect her, And sat outside her cage talked to her in a real soft voice and before touching her say "hi Suki, Want a rub?" And then I'd rub her, If I noticed she was off edge then I would just leave her alone, now she just loves giving bunny kisses!


----------



## paul2641 (May 7, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > She sounds like my dream bun Suki, She caused alot of doubts for me too, I was really close to giving her up to someone else, She has left scars on me but I worked with her and now she is A ball of loving fluff. I hope things work out with you and Maggie. Maybe she doesn't like the name Maggie
> ...


She was terribly vicious when we got her from the pet shop, But I had to get her because she was so cute!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 7, 2009)

Some rabbits hate being brushed and groomed. Because of her thick puffy coat I don't think it's a stretch to assume the breeder had to do a lot of brushing and may have been rough when doing it. Thus it would make her associate grooming time with pain and she would want to avoid it. She may have learned that nipping = getting what she wants. The breeder could very well be lying about never being nipped.

You've only had her for a short while, I know you want to bond with her but you will have plenty of time to do that. Let her settle in to her knew surroundings. Keep her in her pen for a day or two and work on bonding without physical contact. For example, talking soft and sweet. Offered healthy treats and getting her to eat from your hand. Pet her gently inside her pen. 

Rabbit's generally don't nip without reason, it's her way of trying to communicate with you that she is uncomfortable about something.


----------



## LionheadBB (May 10, 2009)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> Some rabbits hate being brushed and groomed. Because of her thick puffy coat I don't think it's a stretch to assume the breeder had to do a lot of brushing and may have been rough when doing it. Thus it would make her associate grooming time with pain and she would want to avoid it. She may have learned that nipping = getting what she wants. The breeder could very well be lying about never being nipped.
> 
> You've only had her for a short while, I know you want to bond with her but you will have plenty of time to do that. Let her settle in to her knew surroundings. Keep her in her pen for a day or two and work on bonding without physical contact. For example, talking soft and sweet. Offered healthy treats and getting her to eat from your hand. Pet her gently inside her pen.
> 
> Rabbit's generally don't nip without reason, it's her way of trying to communicate with you that she is uncomfortable about something.



You make a lot of sense with all the information you gave me, but if they nip to show you they are uncomfortable with something than that must mean she is with everything because thats all she ever does it bite. I even put her in a pet bed with her blankie next to me on the couch today so she isnt always in her cage and I didnt even have to do anything before she just kept biting my legs. I try "ouch" "eeek" "no" and thumping but she just dont get it. Im clueless!


----------



## paul2641 (May 11, 2009)

*LionheadBB wrote: *


> *Happi Bun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Some rabbits hate being brushed and groomed. Because of her thick puffy coat I don't think it's a stretch to assume the breeder had to do a lot of brushing and may have been rough when doing it. Thus it would make her associate grooming time with pain and she would want to avoid it. She may have learned that nipping = getting what she wants. The breeder could very well be lying about never being nipped.
> ...


Don't give up hold in there! I'm not trying to scare you but maybe something is causing her discomfort e.g. Parasites(not sure can this cause moodyness in a rabbit?) or something else, Maybe visit the vet for a checkup who is that cute little bunny as your avatar?


----------



## LionheadBB (May 11, 2009)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *LionheadBB wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Happi Bun wrote: *
> ...



It was on a site like all cuteness or something. lol


----------



## LionheadBB (May 12, 2009)

Did her first binky today (or should I say 10). I blocked off the area around her hutch this time so she could freely come out of her hutch and feel more comfortable. She came up to me about 4 times and not one bite. I also was wiggling my fingers on the floor towards her telling her I was gonna get her. :biggrin2: Im not getting too excited already but I hope she keeps this up because it was so much more enjoyable for me this time. It was easier because she went back in her hutch and I didnt even have to put her in there to get bit. She was chewing a couple things she shouldnt have but I just clapped and said no at the same time. She ran from it but I think she might think its funny shes being bad because after she runs from my clap, she does a binky. Do you think Im confusing her? Other than that, I will do the same thing tomorrow just to keep building her trust and then pick her up again. Im feeling a little more confident now.:blushan:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like your doing a wonderful job. Hope everything just gets better from here.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 12, 2009)

> paul2641* wrote:*
> who is that cute little bunny as your avatar


I believe the cuteness is her bunny Maggie.


----------



## paul2641 (May 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> > paul2641* wrote:*
> > who is that cute little bunny as your avatar
> 
> 
> I believe the cuteness is her bunny Maggie.


She had a black lionhead as her avatar yesterday! Oh and good on you for building trust with maggie!


----------



## LionheadBB (May 13, 2009)




----------



## LionheadBB (May 13, 2009)

sorry so big


----------



## paul2641 (May 14, 2009)

OMG she is such a dote, I think you should get this moved to the bunnyblog section because this really has become a blog!


----------



## elrohwen (May 14, 2009)

One thought about the leg biting: my baby bun sometimes nibbles on my legs when I'm wearing pants because he doesn't realize my skin is under there; he just wants to see what my jeans taste like. Does your bun still bite your legsif you're wearing shorts? She may just be curious about your clothing and not nipping because she's uncomfortable or anything.

Also, you mentioned how you're trying to not pick her up so much and I think that's huge. My bun does not enjoy being picked up unless it's a really quick move from the ground to my lap (very short distance). If I had to pick him up every time I let him out of the cage, he wouldn't be very happy with me at all. I think she'll trust you a lot more when you let her approach you instead of picking her up all the time because she won't just associate you with picking her up.


ETA: She's really adorable! I'm sure with time she'll come around. I was also thinking they she may be becoming hormonal - lots of people have issues with teenage buns (especially females, it seems) but once they grow up and get spayed they seem to grow out of the naughty behavior.


----------

